# Problem with 17Z caliper



## a3 t (May 8, 2010)

mk6 gti
17z caliper from touareg
ml350 rotors 330 mm
The caliper touch on control arm


Written here should be grinding
http://myfastgti.com/volkswagen/thre...he-Cayenne-BBK

What do you think? Do that


----------



## leandre1 (Feb 26, 2004)

*17Z Caliper touching control arm*

3 mm has to removed from the mounting ears piece so as to move the caliper away from the control arm.
I have the same setup on my Audi Allroad.


----------

